# Myrtle and Marmalade 20 weeks old now



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Update on the girls

20 weeks old now, both kittens are doing well.
Had a lovely Christmas with them  
The breeder came round with some presents for them, that was nice.
I also got them some cat nip mice for them to play with.

Over Christmas the OH built a kitten activity megaplex out of some old boxes. See pics

*King of the castle*










*Step away from the box*










*In the penthouse suit*










Couple shots of the kittens so you can see how they have grown.

*Myrtle *



















*Marmalade *



















Some more photos on Welcome to Maine Coon MK

Matt  Next month they are going to be spayed - Keep you updated.


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

aww they are so beautiful i love them


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pictures and gorgoeos cats! Im jelaous at ur photography skills  wished i knew how to shoot such good piccies


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Those two look like right terror twins don't they  x

Growing beautifully hun, you must be very proud xx


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

ManyPaul said:


> aww they are so beautiful i love them


Thank you , glad you like them.



Natik said:


> great pictures and gorgoeos cats! Im jelaous at ur photography skills  wished i knew how to shoot such good piccies


Hehe , take loads of pictures is the key, glad you like the little ones.



LousKoonz said:


> Those two look like right terror twins don't they  x
> 
> Growing beautifully hun, you must be very proud xx


Hi Lous, hope all is well, I'm very proud of the not so little ones


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

All is well thanks hun, hope all is well with you?

They are definitely nice big girls  xx


----------



## paulkerry (Dec 9, 2008)

ManyPaul said:


> aww they are so beautiful i love them





Natik said:


> great pictures and gorgoeos cats! Im jelaous at ur photography skills  wished i knew how to shoot such good piccies





LousKoonz said:


> Those two look like right terror twins don't they  x
> 
> totally agree with the above x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures of beautiful cats.. I love the climbing tower!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Beautiful!


cheers ChinaBlue 



LousKoonz said:


> All is well thanks hun, hope all is well with you?
> 
> They are definitely nice big girls  xx


All is well  , I want them to be huge Maine Coons, the OH doesn't :001_rolleyes:



paulkerry said:


> LousKoonz said:
> 
> 
> > Those two look like right terror twins don't they  x
> ...


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know if i have said this before but I WANT YOUR CATS lol - whats your address I am coming up to thief them lol.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, bless, they are lovely. Fab tower of boxes, lol*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what brilliant pictures, such gorgeous cats, very very pretty,


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are beautiful, love the piccys. xxx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

They're just stunning...I want them!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my! What beautiful cats! I love your pics they are just wonderful. The box tower is fabby!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

They are gorgeous!:w00t: great pictures


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lozzy8218 said:


> I don't know if i have said this before but I WANT YOUR CATS lol - whats your address I am coming up to thief them lol.


Hehe you'll have to fight me for them, i'm not giving my babies up easily .



Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahh, bless, they are lovely. Fab tower of boxes, lol*


Thanks 



colliemerles said:


> what brilliant pictures, such gorgeous cats, very very pretty,


Cheers colliemerles 



MADCAT said:


> They are beautiful, love the piccys. xxx


cheers MADCAT



Elmstar said:


> They're just stunning...I want them!


hehe , thanks 



Abooksigun said:


> Oh my! What beautiful cats! I love your pics they are just wonderful. The box tower is fabby!


 cheers



suzy93074 said:


> They are gorgeous!:w00t: great pictures


Thanks suzy, thank you everyone who has commented


----------



## BlueCat (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh my! They are just gorgeous!! What beautiful colours and markings!! :001_wub: 
And what great names!!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I officially want a Maine Coon xD


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Matt,

They are so lovely! Its amazing how much fun they get out of boxes isn't it?

Really lovely pics, you must be very patient to get pics like that, I have my camera nearby just in case this lot do something adorable or photoworthy lol

Izzie


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

BlueCat said:


> Oh my! They are just gorgeous!! What beautiful colours and markings!! :001_wub:
> And what great names!!


Thanks Bluecat , The breeder chose the names, we decided we like them so we didn't change them.



rachael said:


> I officially want a Maine Coon xD


hehe 
Lovely cats , very entertaining breed 



Izzie999 said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> They are so lovely! Its amazing how much fun they get out of boxes isn't it?
> 
> ...


I think the cats must think "god he's got that camera out again" as I'm always taking photos of them. They sure do love the boxes.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

wow! they are stunning! you lucky ducky


----------

